# My dog shakes when



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi all, My dog Chloe gets excited and shakes historically when my neighbor is outside. It is not that she is afraid of her but desperately wants to see her. She has spent some time with her from time to time and has stayed the night at her house once. Why in the world does she freak like that when she wants to see my neighbor? It bothers me a little. To me it is strange and it drives me nuts because I have to calm her down.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think it's just poo love. Molly gets all worked up when she sees my landlord she loves him. If she sees him she tries to jump over this high brick wall thingy to get to him. Every time he sees her he hugs her and lifts her up she just loves him!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger does the same thing with my one son .when he comes she knows it even before he get out of his car ,and when he gets in the house she goes bonkers .she just loves him so much,,and she don't act like that with all my kids just him ...hey they know who loves them and who don't Haa Haa


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Piper also gets excited also when she see's people. She doesn't shake, but does "excitement" pee's. I'm hoping she grows out of it. She even does it when we have been gone for a few hours...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Is she cowering too? Mine shake when they see someone they really like but have a huge smile and try to get as close as possible.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Kim i hope she grows out of that happy peeing. my cocker(RIP),,never got out of it i guess she had to be 6 or 7 years old when she finely stopped. i was glade when ginger didn't do it,but it is very common.but sounds like things are going very well for you .keep up the good work


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks yeah it drives me nuts when I am busy with homework or reading.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> Kim i hope she grows out of that happy peeing. my cocker(RIP),,never got out of it i guess she had to be 6 or 7 years old when she finely stopped. i was glade when ginger didn't do it,but it is very common.but sounds like things are going very well for you .keep up the good work


Thanks Sugerlump. The good thing she doesn't do it all the time. So maybe that's a good sign. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes that is .buffy used to do it all the time .and it is really embarrassing at times.
you know like all my family knew and understand it but when you had guest that didn't know ..well you know how it is .i think she will be ok she is still a little lady yet


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley will shake when she see a squirrel outside and cannot get to it . . even her ears are shivering she is so excited to get at it!!! Kim . . Carley and Sami both did happy pees for a year . . it was soooo embarrasing!! They only do it when extremely excited now . . very rarely . . hopefully this will pass.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney sometimes shakes in anticipation when he waits for his food and it's something he really likes. He has also shook once when I shouted at him ( bad mummy).


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

HA HA yeah it has to do with excitement with my little girl. She loves everyone and it is a crime she cannot share the love if she wants to. lol I love my little girl she brings life to everyone around her. She is a jewel. So my going nuts on occasion is par for the course.


----------

